# lactaid?



## 16254 (Jul 10, 2005)

i just found out recently that i don't have IBS but i'm lactose intolerent, i was wondering will my body get use to lactaid if i take it everytime i drink milk?or other milk products?thanks


----------



## 18553 (Jul 16, 2005)

I have severe lactose intolerance, and lactaid 100% works great for me. i eat cereal all the time.


----------



## 16254 (Jul 10, 2005)

can your body get use to lactaid?like if i take it to much will it still work afther awile? thanks steve!


----------



## 18739 (Jul 22, 2005)

Have you tried the soy milk? I can't drink milk either because it give me gas horribly. I have been drinking soy milk the brand I like is called Silk. I like the vanilla kind.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by superflysabrina:can your body get use to lactaid?like if i take it to much will it still work afther awile? thanks steve!


I used lactiad since the time I was 15 (now 23), and I have never built up a tolerance to it until I had a bad IBS attack. Now since you don't have IBS I wouldn't worry about it. Also try soy alternatives; granted it's an aquired taste, but they are very healthy.


----------

